# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  مشکل راست به جپ در mono

## hmm

سلام
ببخشید من این بخش رو ندیده بودم لیکن قبلا سوالم رو تو قسمت #c پرسیدم که کسی هم جواب نداد...
اصل سوال...
دوستان کسی تجربه ای در حل مشکل راست به چپ شدن  فرم برنامه ها در مونو نداره.
درضمن فونت ها رو چطوری باید بیاریم
و ایضاْ با System.Globalization.CultureInfo هم مشکل داره.

----------


## حامد مصافی

مونو در حال حاضر کمبود های زیادی داره مشکل راست-به-چپ فقط یکی از اونهاست. برای مثال خصوصیات Padding و Margin هم در مونو پشتیبانی نمی شوند. تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم فعلاً این موضوع در مونو حل نشده است.

----------

